# Ärger mit Click and Buy



## Durag Silberbart (8. März 2009)

Hallo Forum,

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir per Online kauf das Addon besorgt. Dort gab es aber mehrere sehr große Probleme.
Um euch nicht zu langweilen fasse ich das mal zusammen.

1. Nach aktivierung konnte ich mich ewig und drei Tage nicht mehr im spiel einloggen.
2. Nachdem dann per Telefonnat mit der Service Line dieses dann doch ermöglicht wurde waren alle meine Chars verschwunden. Dieses wurde dann in zwei Wochen Dauer Mail mit der Technischen Support auch gelöst.
3. Angeblich konnte click and buy die Rechnung nicht von meinem Konto abbuchen. Per Mail konnten die mir die scheinbar falschen Kontodaten nicht zusenden weil a) dies ja scheinbar nicht mehr konto war und b) aus prinzip Konto Daten nicht per Mail verschickt werden.
Das dritte Problem hält an. Man forderte mich auf mich bei einer Telefon Nummer zu melden. 0,14 Euro pro Minute. Beim ersten mal habe ich nach 10 Minuten in der Hotlinewarteschleife aufgelegt. An einem anderen Tag zu einer anderen Uhrzeit kam ich dann nach knapp 5 minuten warten durch. Wurde aber von abteilung zu abteilung weiter geleitet bis ich nach etwa 7 weiterleitungen scheinbar den richtigen getroffen habe. Auch er konnte mir meine Kontonummer nicht nennen da diese ja scheinbar nicht meine sei.

Irgendwie kam ich mir Verarscht vor. Erst als ich mich bei Herr der Ringe Hotline beschwert habe kam bewegung in die Sache. Man teilte mir mit das ich die 29.99 Euro zahlen soll und die Sache sei erledigt. 

Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme gerade mit Click and Buy gehabt?


----------



## .Ben. (8. März 2009)

Also ich hatte zum Glück noch nie solche Probleme habe aber auch nur 2x mit Click and Buy bezahlt (den rest mit Game Cards)
Habe aber einen in der Sippe der ähnliche Probleme mit der Überweisung des Geldes hatte und der auch ne Woche nicht spielen konnte weil angeblich das geld nicht eingegangen war


----------



## Vetaro (8. März 2009)

Hab mein LTA mit C&B gemacht und hatte keine probleme.


----------



## Drosco (8. März 2009)

Ich hatte auch enorme Probleme mit C&B jedoch weil mir aus unerfindlichen Gründen 200€ abgebucht wurden.
Nach eeewigem Rumgezetere hat sich die Sache erledigt, mein Konto is gesperrt und ich will mit der Anstalt nix mehr zu tun ham!


----------



## cassandra1980 (8. März 2009)

Auch ich hatte ein Problem mit C&B. Ich hab mit HdRO aufgehört und man hat einfach weiter von meinem Konto abebucht! Nach mehrmaligen melden beim Support wurde mir mitgeteilt das meine Kündigung doch leider zu spät eingetroffen sei und man da nichts machen kann. Die Kündigung war 2 Wochen vor dem nächsten Abbuchungstermin! Ich kann echt nur sagen mit dem Service des Abbuchens hat sich Herr der Ringe Online nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## Vetaro (8. März 2009)

cassandra1980 schrieb:


> Ich kann echt nur sagen mit dem Service des Abbuchens hat sich Herr der Ringe Online nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.



Click and Buy  =/= HdRO


----------



## Thedynamike (8. März 2009)

Direkt mit HdrO hatte ich noch keinen ärger, aber ITunes nutzt auch Click&Buy und da konnten sie sich auch nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckern (Doppeltes Abbuchen, kein Abbuchen inkl Mahnung, Abbuchen ohne Aufforderung etc)


----------



## Kessymoon (8. März 2009)

ich hab ein monats abo bei denen aber noch nie probleme gehabt. Auch von andern in meiner sippe ist mir nichts bekannt.

gruß kessy


----------



## FunnyChrissy (8. März 2009)

Mit Click and buy hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme. Ich müsste lügen, wenn ich etwas anderes sage. Hatte schon das ein oder andere Abo dort laufen und nie gabs Stress. Auch Kündigungen gingen sofort durch und es klappte reibungslos.
Das es Kontodetails nicht übers Telefon gibt, oder per Mail ist absolut korrekt. Da könnte bei click and buy ja sonst wer anrufen. Alles andere erscheint mir auch komisch. Scheint wohl was durcheinander gekommen zu sein. Oder hast du dich versehentlich mal bei den Kontodetails vertippt? Eine Zahl ist schnell mal verdreht oder so. Eventuell geriet dadurch dann alles durcheinander. Ich hoffe, das Problem konnte nun dauerhaft gelöst werden.


----------



## Lossehelin (8. März 2009)

Ich habe einmal bis jetzt mit C&B bezahlt und es lief reibungslos. Ohne zu zögern hatte sich mein Konto verlängert und konnte auch weiter Spielen.
Ein ähnliches Problem wie der TE hatte jemand aus meiner Sippe, aber nicht wegen C&B, sondern nach Moria. Bei dem Sippenmitglied waren auch ALLE, aber auch wirklich alle (und das waren 5 Level 50), verschwunden und sie hat keine entschädigung oder gar Hilfe bekommen. Nur die Hilfe von uns Sippenmitgliedern.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. März 2009)

Hatte mal nach Kündigen des Abos in HDRO  eine Rechnugn von 230 Euro von denen bekommen..(Haben einfach fleißig weiter abgebucht,ohen dass ich Spielzeit dafür erhalten habe).HAb ihnen mehrfach geschrieben,dass ich sowohl in HDRO als auch auf C&B alles gekündigt habe. Glücklicherweiße war das Recht auf meiner Seite...Bin kein C&B -Fan mehr ;D


----------



## Durag Silberbart (8. März 2009)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Mit Click and buy hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme. Ich müsste lügen, wenn ich etwas anderes sage. Hatte schon das ein oder andere Abo dort laufen und nie gabs Stress. Auch Kündigungen gingen sofort durch und es klappte reibungslos.
> Das es Kontodetails nicht übers Telefon gibt, oder per Mail ist absolut korrekt. Da könnte bei click and buy ja sonst wer anrufen. Alles andere erscheint mir auch komisch. Scheint wohl was durcheinander gekommen zu sein. Oder hast du dich versehentlich mal bei den Kontodetails vertippt? Eine Zahl ist schnell mal verdreht oder so. Eventuell geriet dadurch dann alles durcheinander. Ich hoffe, das Problem konnte nun dauerhaft gelöst werden.




Das mit dem Vertippen wäre natürlich möglich. Wir sind alle nur Menschen und die machen bekanntlich schon mal Fehler.
Das Ding ist in den Daten bei der Seite sind die Konto Daten Ge "X"t. Also kann ich diese nicht selber Prüfen. 
Woher soll ich also wissen das es mein Fehler war oder die einfach selber einen Fehler gemacht haben? Vertrauen ist gut kontrolle ist besser. 
So lange die mir nicht nachweisen das ich den Fehler gemacht habe gehe ich davon aus das die den Fehler gemacht haben.


----------



## Ellrock (8. März 2009)

cassandra1980 schrieb:


> Auch ich hatte ein Problem mit C&B. Ich hab mit HdRO aufgehört und man hat einfach weiter von meinem Konto abebucht! Nach mehrmaligen melden beim Support wurde mir mitgeteilt das meine Kündigung doch leider zu spät eingetroffen sei und man da nichts machen kann. Die Kündigung war 2 Wochen vor dem nächsten Abbuchungstermin! Ich kann echt nur sagen mit dem Service des Abbuchens hat sich Herr der Ringe Online nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.




Hab ich irgendwie nicht verstanden. Kündigen muß  man bei Codemaster das Abo und nicht bei C&B. Da kann man doch höchsten einen Dauerauftrag kündigen. Wie kann wenn du bei Codemaster kündigst dein Eingang zwei Wochen zu spät sein?


----------



## cassandra1980 (9. März 2009)

Ja bei Codemaster habe ich ja gekündigt und die bestätigung habe ich auch erhalten aber bei C&B ist die Kündigung von Codemaster nicht angekommen und die haben weiter abgebucht. Nach E-Mail mit Codemaster musste ich auch bei C&B kündigen. Warum??? Keine Ahnung??? Jedenfalls war das Problem bei C&B! Codemasters hat sich entschuldigt aber dafür kann ich mir auch nichts kaufen.


----------



## Moonstrider (9. März 2009)

Hab mein LTA und das Addon Moria über Click and Buy bezahlt, hat glücklicherweise alles gut funktioniert.


----------



## Gocu (9. März 2009)

Ich hab mein LTA auch per Click & Buy bezahlt und keine Probleme gehabt, vielleicht haben die zur Zeit etwas Probleme und es legt sich wieder


----------



## XLarge TeaM (9. März 2009)

Höre mir bloß mit Click&Buy auf, erst vor zwei Wochen wurde mein kompletter Steam Account lahmgelegt und ich konnte keines der rund 20 gekauften Steam Spiele mehr spielen. Hat ewig gedauert bis der Zugang wieder offen war.  Schuld war wohl ein Zahlendreher in der Abrechnungsstelle. Und glaubt nicht das C&B sich entschuldigt hätten ...


----------



## TheONE§ (9. März 2009)

mein aerger mit click&buy besteht dadrin, dass ich nirgends ne direkte moeglichkeit finde, meinen account bei denen zu kuendigen, weil nicht mehr benoetigt.
das ist jetzt schon ne weile her, aber ich glaube da war dann ein verweis, per email sei das kuendigen moeglich. 2x ne mail geschrieben...keine antwort oder reaktion.
nun koennte ich noch direkt anrufen...na, werd ich wohl machen so muessen, oder hab ich was auf der account hp uebersehen?!


----------



## Ferethor (9. März 2009)

Hab ebenfalls ein kleines Problem:
Ich habe meinen Acc reaktiviert und ich kann jetzt wieder spielen, NUR heute ist der 9.3.2009, doch 

http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/1728/2jgsipku_jpg.htm

Es ist ein bisschen verwirrend, ich möchte lediglich Klarheit.


----------



## Vetaro (9. März 2009)

Die Anzeige ist dann noch nicht aktualisiert - einfach ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (9. März 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die Anzeige ist dann noch nicht aktualisiert - einfach ignorieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Puh, vielen Dank. Dauert aber ein Weilchen damit das Aktualisiert wird. Naja, mir soll es recht sein. Solang ich spielen kann und keine Schulden mache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (10. März 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Das mit dem Vertippen wäre natürlich möglich. Wir sind alle nur Menschen und die machen bekanntlich schon mal Fehler.
> Das Ding ist in den Daten bei der Seite sind die Konto Daten Ge "X"t. Also kann ich diese nicht selber Prüfen.
> Woher soll ich also wissen das es mein Fehler war oder die einfach selber einen Fehler gemacht haben? Vertrauen ist gut kontrolle ist besser.
> So lange die mir nicht nachweisen das ich den Fehler gemacht habe gehe ich davon aus das die den Fehler gemacht haben.



Da hast du schon recht. Wo der Fehler letzten Endes liegt, wird wohl nicht mehr festzustellen sein. Ich wollte damit nur eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen. Mir ist selbst schon mal was ähnliches passiert - das war aber bei einer ganz anderen Firma. Damals hab ich auch ewig gegrübelt, warum das net klappt. Bis ich gemerkt habe, dass ein Zahlendreher bei der Kontonummer drin war.
Hoffe, es klappt nun bei dir soweit alles.

LG
Chrissy


----------



## Ferethor (12. März 2009)

Ich bin schockiert als ich eben meine Mails abgerufen habe. Mein Click and Buy - Konto wurde gesperrt, da ich nicht genügend Geld auf dem Konto hatte und den Betrag von 27,99 &#8364; bezahlen konnte. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mir ein neues Abo geholt für 12,99 &#8364; und danach war es das auch schon. Nun steht im Click and Buy über meinen 12,99 &#8364;  nochmal 15,00 &#8364;, kann mir wer sagen was das sein soll? Ich weiß ja nicht mal WOFÜR diese 15 Euro sind!

Ich krieg erst wieder am 1. April Taschengeld, heißt das, das Geld häuft sich an und ich mache immer mehr Schulden? Ich verstehe das nicht und bin grade frustriert.

http://s10b.directupload.net/file/d/1731/gjf328c6_jpg.htm


----------



## Vetaro (12. März 2009)

Support anmeckern, das lässt sich alles rückgängig machen. Gesperrtes Konto heisst aber eigentlich, dass der dir natürlich nicht weiter irgendwas abziehen kann.


----------



## Ferethor (12. März 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Support anmeckern, das lässt sich alles rückgängig machen. Gesperrtes Konto heisst aber eigentlich, dass der dir natürlich nicht weiter irgendwas abziehen kann.


Ich habe jetzt erstmal bei Click and Buy alle Abos gekündigt, KOMISCHERWEISE musste ich Herr der Ringe 2x kündigen. Kann es sein, dass die 2x abgebucht haben? 


Nebenbei habe ich eine Mail abgeschickt und bin gespannt bis morgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bes1 (22. März 2009)

oh hatte schon so probleme hab mir schon mal was geleistet für 120 euro über click and buy bezahlt geld wurde irgendwie nicht abgebucht, habe mich schon gewundert....nach 2wochen bekomm ich ne mahn mail und ne rechnung von 120euro+120 mahngebühren...hab ich gleich mail hingeschrieben was das so usw....kam keine reaktion und nach 3 wochen kam dann ein brief von denen ihr inkasso büro dass ich doch bitte 310 euro zahlen soll....mal schauen wie es weiter geht-.-


----------



## Landral (22. März 2009)

120 Euro Mahngebühren sind doch recht übertrieben. Ich bin ziemlich sicher das dies nicht zulässig ist. Wenn dann innerhalb so kurzer zeit auch noch Inkassogebühren in ähnlicher Höhe veranschlagt werden, sich die Forderung also in kürzester Zeit fast verdreifacht hat, bin ich mir sicher das dir ein Anwalt gerne weiterhelfen wird ...


----------



## Olfmo (22. März 2009)

Ein Anwalt der dann vermutlich mehr kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Ernst: 120 Euro Mahngebühren sind ein Witz, wenn du beweisen kannst dass du die Transaktion durchgeführt hast dann können die dir gar nichts, ist ja nicht deine Schuld wenn das Geld nicht abgebucht wurden. Sieht mir eher nach nem Abzockversuch aus.


----------



## Landral (22. März 2009)

Dann relativiere ich meinen Post noch einmal ..... war eher scherzhaft gemeint weil das Thema für mich nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar ist.

Ich bin selbst Click&Buy Kunde und habe vor Monaten auch einmal Schwierigkeiten gehabt (Konto war wegen verzögerten Gehaltseingang wirklich mal kurzzeitig nicht gedeckt), aber ich habe keine dersrtige Reaktion erfahren. Man teilte mir mit das ich die Zahlung nachholen soll und gut war es.
In deinem speziellen Fall wirst du ja entweder nachweisen können, dass die 120 Euro vom Konto gebucht wurden. Wenn nicht dann bekommt Click&Buy eben noch 120 Euro von dir. Da sie weitere 120 Euro haben wollen VERMUTE ich, dass du möglicher Weise 2x die gleiche Bestellung durchgeführt hast. Alle Zahlungsvorgänge - egal ob offen oder erledigt - lassen sich in der Kontoübersicht bei Click&Buy einsehen.

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Gerossi (22. März 2009)

Also ich hatte damals auch ein "Problem"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir, nach ein und halb Jahren Prepaid-Karten, ein Abonnement eingerichtet und "click&buy" also Zahlungsart angegeben.
Ich dachte dann, dass die mir das Geld dann halt jeden Monat abbuchen.
Dies ist allerdings nie geschehen und mein Account sollte laut codemaster.com/cog schon längst geschlossen sein, war er aber nicht.
So konnte ich ohne jegliche Zahlung fröhlich weiterspielen.
Allerdings würde mir die Sache dann undheimlich und ich hab auch Angst vor einer plötzlichen (teuren) Rechnung. 
Also hab ich angerufen bei Codemasters und die meinten da hätte es irgendwelche Probleme gegeben und mein Account wurde manuell gesperrt.
Ich musste zum Glück nichts nachzahlen, danch bin ich wieder zu der guten alten Prepaid-Karte zurück gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber verstanden hab ich des bis heute nicht...
Bucht Click&Buy das Geld automatisch ab, oder muss ich das selber machen?
Ich habe damals keine Möglichkeit gefunden dies zu tun...


----------



## Landral (22. März 2009)

Click&Buy ist ein Zahlungsservice und bei Einrichtung des Accounts legt man für gewöhnlich einen Zahlungsweg (z.B. Bankeinzug oder Kreditkarte) fest. Ich zum Beispiel habe als Zahlungsweg nun mittlerweile die Visa Karte und Click&Byu bucht regelmäßig die entsprechenden Beträge die ich via Click&Buy zahle von der Karte ab. Bei den Abo´s für Lotro die über Click&Buy gezahlt werden sollen geht das automatisch da gesondert so auch eingerichtet (als monatliches Abo). Für alle anderen Zahlungen die man über diesen Service leisten möchte, muss man jeweils noch einmal nach einer Weiterleitung vom jeweiligen Shop eine Bestätigung der einzelnen Zahlung vornehmen.
Lotro Abo läuft aber wie gesagt monatlich automatisch zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt über Click&Buy und wird auch regelmäßig von denen dann von meiner Visa Karte gebucht. Wenn man ein Bankkonto angegeben hat und dieses auch bestätigt wurde, kann solch ein Abo auch problemlos darüber laufen.

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Gerossi (23. März 2009)

Ich hatte damals meine Kontodaten angegeben, ich weis auch nicht was da schief gelaufen ist...


----------



## Insomnia29 (9. September 2009)

Gerossi schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals meine Kontodaten angegeben, ich weis auch nicht was da schief gelaufen ist...



Hallo,
haber auch Ärger mit ClickandBuy.
KAufte für 20 Euro über Itunes Musik und leiß den Betrag direkt vom Konto abbuchen.Konto habe ich auch bestätigt (clickandbuy überwies einen cent zur Bestätigung mit einem Code)

Auf einmal hieß es der Bankeinzug wurde wegen mangelder Deckung von meiner Bank zurückgebucht,ich versuchte es nochmal nach Prüfung aller Kontodaten-das gleiche.
Und nun sind wir bei 50€ incl. Mahngebühren.

Mittlerweile habe ich schriftlich von meiner Bank das Clickandbuy nie probiert hat Geld von meinem Konto abzubuchen.

Keine Reaktion auf Emails seitens ClickandBuy und bei der Hotline habe ich es aufgegebn durchzukommen.

Auf anraten meines Bekannten der Anwal ist überwies ich ´manuel´ 20€ ,also nur den anfänglichen Rechnungsbetrag,daraufhin bekam ich von ClickandBuy eine Quittung dass nur 19€ überwiesen wurden.

Also irgendwas ist das faul bei denen,bin gespannt wie die Geschichte ausgeht.


----------



## Giromok (13. September 2009)

mein c&b problem liegt darin, dass ich mir einen LTA für HdRO geholt hab, Geld wurde von C&B abgebucht, kein Problem.

Nur, n Monat später bucht C&B Monatsabogebühren für HdRO von meinem Konto ab, gehts noch?
Buchung stoniert, Geld zurückgeholt (Monatsgebühren), Mahnung erhalten...

Baut da jetzt Codemaster oder Click & Buy Mist?


----------



## CypherGirl (13. September 2009)

Also was man über u. um Der Herr der Ringe online liest ist ja echt ''toll'', Bugs werden nach 3 - 5 Wochen gefixt - Entwickler bringen in 4 Monaten gerade 2 Raidinis zustande, beide nur mit 1 Boss ohne trash, auch nur 1 Raum - Eine ''erweiterung'' mit neuem Gebiet, neuem Raid.. was vorher KOSTENLOS war, soll man nun zahlen... 

Ganz großes FAIL Codemasters/Turbine, wenn ich mich allein daran erinnere das man einen Char in 2 wochen hochzocken und bis ans limmit ausrüsten konnte... naja, gut das ichs nichtmehr spiel. Sehe es einfach nicht ein da noch Geld zu zahlen. 

/flame off - Is mir egal was ihr jetzt denkt, musste es nur mal loswerden *freut sich auf gegenflames die dann ignoriert werden*

x
CypherG. (Schlecht drauf)


----------



## Ferethor (13. September 2009)

Das Spiel ist mehr auf Casual ausgelegt und wenn man als Hardcoregamer mit HdRO anfängt sollte das klar sein, was dir geschehen ist.

Außerdem heißt der Thread "Ärger mit Click & Buy", ergo geht es hier um Zahlungsprobleme und nicht um "was macht Turbine scheiße".

mfg

Ferethor


----------



## CypherGirl (13. September 2009)

Meinst du, es würde Sinn machen, den Post in ein anderes Thema zu Copy pasten ? 

x
CypherG.


----------



## Gocu (13. September 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Also was man über u. um Der Herr der Ringe online liest ist ja echt ''toll'', Bugs werden nach 3 - 5 Wochen gefixt - Entwickler bringen in 4 Monaten gerade 2 Raidinis zustande, beide nur mit 1 Boss ohne trash, auch nur 1 Raum - Eine ''erweiterung'' mit neuem Gebiet, neuem Raid.. was vorher KOSTENLOS war, soll man nun zahlen...
> 
> Ganz großes FAIL Codemasters/Turbine, wenn ich mich allein daran erinnere das man einen Char in 2 wochen hochzocken und bis ans limmit ausrüsten konnte... naja, gut das ichs nichtmehr spiel. Sehe es einfach nicht ein da noch Geld zu zahlen.
> 
> ...



Ähm vielleicht solltest du mal besser lesen was angekündigt wurde oder? Diese "2 Raid Instanzen ohne Trash Mobs" sind nur eine Raid Instanz ohne Trash Mobs und eine die ähnlich wie die Spalte ist.

Die Entwickler bringen in 4 Monaten nicht nur 2 Raid Instanzen raus, sondern auch gleichzeitig andere Instanzen, neue Gebiete und weitere Neuerungen.

Das neue AddOn ist der Düsterwald. Der hat insgesamt 3 oder mehr Gebiete, ähnlich wie Moria. Dazu kommt eine große Raid Instanz, mehrere andere Instanzen und viele Neuererungen, wie das Leveln auf 65 und das Skirmish System.

Also wenn man dafür nicht bezahlen soll weiß ich auch nicht. Es kostet nicht so viel wie ein normales AddOn, aber dort ist auch viel mehr drin als bei einem kostenlosen Buch Patch.

Wenn man über ein Spiel schlecht redet, sollte man wissen was stimmt und was nicht.


----------



## CypherGirl (13. September 2009)

Ich weiß schon was ich sag. Und sich sag.. hmm warte *googelt* ''WTF LoTRo, WoW rocks'' währ ne möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i dont know, hol mir jetzt nen Kaffee oder so.

x
CypherG.


----------



## Kasching (13. September 2009)

also ich sehe das genau andersrum, obwohl ich erst in ein paar tagen mit hdro wieder anfange. Das Add-On hat sich so dermaßen gut angehört, ich kann garnicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem WoW : 1 mal pro Tag einloggen und dailys machen. 1-2 mal pro Woche raiden -> stinklangweilig
HdrO : Twinken macht so gut wie immer spaß. RP lässt sich noch sehen. Und man hat immer was was man machen kann. Sei es in einer Stadt rumhängen oder Gebiete erforschen. Es hat mir immer Spaß gemacht. 


Ich kann nur hoffen das der ständige Vergleich der beiden Games mal aufhört. Ich meine so schlecht kann es ja nicht sein wenn es atm den 2. platz der MMORPG's belegt oder ? 

Zum Thema : Ich habe auch wegen C&B aufgehört. Das Geld wurde dann zwar nicht mehr abgebucht, ich finde den Service von denen aber alles andere als berauschend und viel zu umständlich. Da werde ich wohl zu Gamecards greifen müssen : /, die es bei meinem MediaMarkt nicht einmal gibt ! Also im Internet bestellen oder wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. September 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> [...] Is mir egal was ihr jetzt denkt, musste es nur mal loswerden *freut sich auf gegenflames die dann ignoriert werden*
> 
> x
> CypherG. (Schlecht drauf)




Hast du keinen Frisör, dem du das erzählen kannst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (13. September 2009)

Ein gelangweilter WoW-Spieler hat nichts besseres zu tun als HdRO schlecht zu reden, da, wie kann man es verübeln, WoW grade langweilig ist. Troll dich.


----------



## CypherGirl (13. September 2009)

Noe, ich mach BG und les nebenbei Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



x
CypherG.


----------



## Gocu (13. September 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon was ich sag.



Mir ist klar das du weißt was du sagst, aber das was du sagt ist einfach nur Müll. Du hast nur Sachen gesagt die nicht stimmen und da ich schon lange HdRO spiele, weiß ich wohl besser als du wie das Spiel ist.



Ferethor schrieb:


> Ein gelangweilter WoW-Spieler hat nichts besseres zu tun als HdRO schlecht zu reden, da, wie kann man es verübeln, WoW grade langweilig ist. Troll dich.



Irgendwie kommt mir der Gedanke auch gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CypherGirl (13. September 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> da ich schon lange HdRO spiele, weiß ich wohl besser als du wie das Spiel ist.



Muhaha... Oida der war SUPER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *liegt unterm Tisch* Kleiner.. *g* trozdem Süß ^^ 

Ne ernsthaft. tut mir leid, aber länger als ich kannst du leider garnicht spielen :-( also nicht länger nach dem Startdatum, ich hab dann ja aufgehört. Also im endeffekt schon mehr, naja xD
Weißt ja was gemeint ist. Bekomm ich nen Link zu deinem Char ? :-) 

x
CypherG.


----------



## Gocu (13. September 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Muhaha... Oida der war SUPER!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja irgendwie glaub ich das nicht das du schon so lange spielst. 1. Weil das was du sagst immer noch falsch ist und 2. Müsstest du wissen das es sowas wie ein Arsenal aus WoW nur für die US Chars gibt.


----------



## CypherGirl (13. September 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> 2. Müsstest du wissen das es sowas wie ein Arsenal aus WoW nur für die US Chars gibt.



www.hdro-quest.de Sry Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bzw. http://www.hdro-quest.de/index.php?viewhero=2074#top Thorog mit lvl 50 zu 6. Knie nieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

x
CypherG.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. September 2009)

Um dem Ganzen mal wieder etwas Substanz zu geben (falls das irgendwie möglich ist) sollte man tunlichst davon absehen, Click & Buy eine Zugehörigkeit zu HdRO herbeizuschustern. Mein Lifetime-Abo habe ich dort korrekt und zügig abgewickelt bekommen, vorher jedoch, als ich mal monatsweise mangels Zeit reingeschnuppert habe, bin ich selbst an die dubiose Abonnementmechanik dort geraten. Konto eröffnet, eine Woche später "Geld is nich da, gibt keinen Zugang, aber Spielzeit läuft trotzdem ab" - kann's ja schon mal nicht sein. Also: meckern. Dezent aber deutlich. Keine Reaktion seitens C&B, also folglich bei Codemasters mal kurz angeklopft, was der Käse soll. Man bekommt Geld abgebucht und erhält dafür keine Gegenleistung - wüsste nicht, dass ich für meine Steuererklärung noch ein Paar Spendennachweise bräuchte um sie mir abzusetzen. Prompte Reaktion seitens Codemasters: Account aktiviert, Wartezeit zur Spielzeit angerechnet bekommen, Problem gelöst. Vielen Dank, so sieht Rechnungssupport aus. 

Zwei Monate später: Ich will Pause machen und kündige im COG-Account mein Abonnement. Kündigung bestätigt, erfolgreich, man könnte meinen damit wäre es getan. Hustekuchen! Im folgenden Monat (nur zur Anmerkung: Interimszeit zwischen bezahltem Monat und nächstem Abbuchungszeitraum ~1 Woche) erfolgt eine Belastung von C&B in Höhe von weiteren 3 Monaten Abogebühr. Also, wieder meckern. Dezent aber diesmal mit etwas mehr Nachdruck. Keine Reaktion. Da mein C&B Konto, weil ich nicht vorgesehen hatte etwas zu kaufen (benutze C&B auch für STEAM, das funktioniert seltsamerweise einwandfrei) oder zu abonnieren, nicht gedeckt war, bekomme ich als Dankeschön auch noch 15&#8364; Mahngebühren reingehauen. Die Faxen endgültig Dicke, wende ich mich erneut (und erzürnt) an den Support und schreibe eine nicht mehr ganz so höfliche Mail und hänge die Korrespondenz mit dem Support von Codemasters an - es tut sich was, keine maschinell erstellten Standardschreiben mehr. Nach weiterem Hin- und Her zwischen C&B und mir und der Bestätigung von Codemasters, dass ich das Abonnement fristgerecht gekündigt habe und eine Abbuchung a): weder notwendig noch b): so ganz richtig ist, kommen die Parteien zu der Einigung, dass ich erst das Konto decke und mir der Betrag dann zurückerstattet wird. Gesagt, getan. Thema erledigt. Lifetimeabonnement direkt im Anschluß erworben, weg ist der Ärger. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Frandibar (13. September 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> Zum Thema : Ich habe auch wegen C&B aufgehört. Das Geld wurde dann zwar nicht mehr abgebucht, ich finde den Service von denen aber alles andere als berauschend und viel zu umständlich. Da werde ich wohl zu Gamecards greifen müssen : /, die es bei meinem MediaMarkt nicht einmal gibt ! Also im Internet bestellen oder wie soll das gehen ?



Bei Amazon gibts immer Karten...


----------



## Vetaro (13. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Gocu! Ich überreiche dir hiermit den "Du bist auf den Troll reingefallen"-Award. Bitte betrachte wie du, im Versuch, einen kleinen Baum vor dem Troll zu beschützen, im Kampf mit ihm den gesamten Wald abgehackt hast.

Ausserdem auf Platz 2 und 3 Ferethor und Knurrbauch mit den Trostpreisen für "Ihr habt euch nicht auf den Troll eingelassen und ihn entlarvt".


----------



## CypherGirl (13. September 2009)

*freut sich*

x
CypherG.


----------



## Gocu (13. September 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> www.hdro-quest.de Sry Junge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub du hast mich nicht verstanden. ich ahbe gesagt sowas wie das Arsenal in WoW gibt es nur für US Charaktere.

Denk nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## CypherGirl (13. September 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast mich nicht verstanden. ich ahbe gesagt sowas wie das Arsenal in WoW gibt es nur für US Charaktere.
> 
> Denk nochmal drüber nach.



Und ich fragte ob ich einen Link zu deinem Char bekomme. (Fals du nochmal antworten willst mach dir nen neuen ACC und dann ne PM an mich, hab dich ausversehen auf die Blockliste gepackt <.<)

x
CypherG.


----------



## Kazark (13. September 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert als ich eben meine Mails abgerufen habe. Mein Click and Buy - Konto wurde gesperrt, da ich nicht genügend Geld auf dem Konto hatte und den Betrag von 27,99 € bezahlen konnte. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mir ein neues Abo geholt für 12,99 € und danach war es das auch schon. Nun steht im Click and Buy über meinen 12,99 €  nochmal 15,00 €, kann mir wer sagen was das sein soll? Ich weiß ja nicht mal WOFÜR diese 15 Euro sind!
> 
> Ich krieg erst wieder am 1. April Taschengeld, heißt das, das Geld häuft sich an und ich mache immer mehr Schulden? Ich verstehe das nicht und bin grade frustriert.
> 
> http://s10b.directupload.net/file/d/1731/gjf328c6_jpg.htm



gebühren für Rücklastschrift, da ist ja eine Rückbuchung vermerkt. Nächstes mal AGB lesen und so kann helfen ...


----------



## Kazark (13. September 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Zwei Monate später: Ich will Pause machen und kündige im COG-Account mein Abonnement. Kündigung bestätigt, erfolgreich, man könnte meinen damit wäre es getan. Hustekuchen! Im folgenden Monat (nur zur Anmerkung: Interimszeit zwischen bezahltem Monat und nächstem Abbuchungszeitraum ~1 Woche) erfolgt eine Belastung von C&B in Höhe von weiteren 3 Monaten Abogebühr. Also, wieder meckern. Dezent aber diesmal mit etwas mehr Nachdruck. Keine Reaktion.



Ihr seit echte Kinder ehrlich ... die Geschäftfähigkeit sollte denke ich auf 18 Jahre angehoben werden wenn die Kinder nichtmal in der Lage sind die vereinbarten Verträge zu lesen. Dein Abbo ist auf C&B und nicht bei deinem LOTRO Account. Du musst also das C&B Abbo beendet wenn du kündigst logisch oder? Einfach mal lesen und denken und nicht wie blöd immer auf OK klicken und Hirn abschalten.

Genauso wie der Clown hier der rumweint weil ihm 200€ abgebucht wurden ... wenn man nicht lesen kann und ein LifeTime Abbo abbschliesst ist das wohl nomal oder? Kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln hier ehrlich.


----------



## Vetaro (13. September 2009)

Leute als Kinder die nicht lesen können und ihr hirn abgeschaltet haben zu bezeichnen ist ziemlich unfreundlich und wird in diesem Zusammenhang wahrscheinlich als unangemessen aggressiv angesehen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Ihr seit echte Kinder ehrlich ... die Geschäftfähigkeit sollte denke ich auf 18 Jahre angehoben werden wenn die Kinder nichtmal in der Lage sind die vereinbarten Verträge zu lesen. Dein Abbo ist auf C&B und nicht bei deinem LOTRO Account. Du musst also das C&B Abbo beendet wenn du kündigst logisch oder? Einfach mal lesen und denken und nicht wie blöd immer auf OK klicken und Hirn abschalten.
> 
> Genauso wie der Clown hier der rumweint weil ihm 200€ abgebucht wurden ... wenn man nicht lesen kann und ein LifeTime Abbo abbschliesst ist das wohl nomal oder? Kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln hier ehrlich.




Ich hatte vorher schon einmal Pause gemacht, das hatte reibungslos nach der gleichen Methode funktioniert, wie ich es auch im Fall mit dem "Problemchen" praktiziert habe. Der Clown hier, bist also höchstens du.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

